# Smoke Detector Disposal



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

How are outdated smoke detectors supposed to be disposed of? The unwired ones that you were supposed to replace the 9V battery every year. TIA.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Here (Florida) it's take to local recycle center that accepts batteries.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I would check with my municipality to see if they take it as household hazardous waste. I have heard some fire departments accept them as well. If all else fails, it is generally considered acceptable to toss them in the garbage; the amount of radioactive material in them is tiny.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

ChuckTin said:


> Here (Florida) it's take to local recycle center that accepts batteries.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


It's not the batteries I'm concerned with, it's the radioactive isotope(s). Sounds like a non-issue ^^.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

At the recycle depot they separate the batteries from the rest when a batch comes in from a satellite site.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your way over thinking this one, just toss them in the trash.
Think about it, there approved for use inside a home.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I know this thread is several months old, but here goes. Read the label.
If the smoke alarm uses photoelectric detection, remove the battery for recycling and toss the detector. *However,* if it uses ionization detection, recycle the battery and return the detector to the manufacturer for proper disposal as the label states. Radioactive isotopes don't belong in landfills.


----------

